# K9 Schultz



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

That is beautiful. I was trying really hard not to cry there at the end . Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Wonderful tribute for a hero. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I am a member of Region 15 from which K9 Schultz was a member. Really nice dog and officer and he died a hero's death!!


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

I was a policeman for 15 yrs, this video touched my heart.


----------

